
Now Available – Developer Preview of AWS SDK for Java 2.0 - janober
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-available-developer-preview-of-aws-sdk-for-java-2-0/
======
cle
> In version 2.0, all POJOs are immutable and must be created through a
> builder.

I appreciate the immutable-by-default conventions. But conversely, I'm not
excited about more Java boilerplate conversion nonsense. You have to call
toBuilder() to serialize it, and another build() to deserialize it. And you
confusingly ser/de the builder class, not the POJO itself. Between Streams and
builders and factories, reading Java code is an exercise in learning to ignore
fluff and bullshit, and finding the narrow thread of stuff that actually
matters in your program.

------
patrick92
Nice to finally see support for non-blocking I/O.

